# 7 Brides for 7 Brothers



## JahJahwarrior (Sep 26, 2006)

Long time no see! Computer broke at the beginning of summer and it was the end of summerbefore I had her running again (power supply blew up and took the motherboard and harddrives with it). School has kept me super busy. 

This year we are doing 7 Brides for 7 Brothers, our first musical! I'm just wondering if any of you have done it, and what advice/ideas you have. I'm really not sure how much special lighting this needs, other than a little work we are doing with scrim and the scene where the girls are captured by the Pontipees, where we will have 3 lekos focused hard and cut off to give us "specials" spots. 

Please post here or feel free to email me pictures of your set. I'd appreciate it!


----------



## pacman (Sep 26, 2006)

Can't tell much about set or lighting from these photos, but here you go... http://www.henryplayers.com/seven.htm


----------

